# Need some help



## spikor (Aug 12, 2008)

I need some help.....I gave my Aunt an old Satellite I am not using a 1000.4 EA she only lives 3.5 to 4 Miles Away so I marked the Elevation and put a little dot for the Azim. ... I figured it should not be too much of a Hassle. I installed all of my other Dishes. I even done this one when I was using it. ( The installer when he came way back then barely had to touch it with any Adjustments ) I am using a 222K to align it with the signal meter. I take the Dish off of the Pole.....I mount the Pole with some help take a Small Level it is in the Markings.... Bubble ( Plumb ) front to back and it is in the Markings.... Bubble ( Plumb ) Left to Right Side to Side. So I hooked up the Receiver ( Not Activated Yet ) I figure I could dial it in on the Signal meter using 61.5 Satellite Choice TP 19 or 21 and then went to 72 TP 19 or 21 Nothing on the Signal Meter. I left the elevation alone for now. I just moved it ever so slightly to the left and then went to the right ever so slightly still nothing. So I adjusted the elevation a degree down went thru the left to right motion again.....went down to what the Dish Pointer recommended 43.9 went down to 43 then back upto the original setting that was marked from here before I took it down then went up a degree at a time and left to right again between 61.5 and 72.7 over and over and nothing what so ever......Here is what I think is the problem the Nose the LNB had a crack on the Circle of 77 and 72.7 and ( from lets say about 10 o'clock to 12 o'clock ) and is not Sealed and let moisture in and Weather for a time and is so weathered and brittle I say I would need to replace it to get any signal to tune in any Satellites to get the signal to get a LOCK. Also it gives different options the Choice is Dish 300, 500 and Super would any of these make a Difference? I tried the 300 since I believe it offered the 61.5 Satellite as a Option and even Elevated it to the Recommended Elevation for the 300 just to try it and nothing. I am usually good enough to find anything by now.....Plumb Front to Back .....Plumb Side to Side..... I can usually find it pretty easily with the Elevation and Azim. I did not adjust the Skew.( Skew is the SAME for here and there ) Dish Pointer recommends for Zipcode 41189 Elevation 43.9 ( Which I believe I had at 47 here? or whatever my mark was when I marked it with a Sharpie ) so I put it back to my Original Sharpie Mark so the only other option is adjusting back left to right ever so slightly. I am going to order a NEW LNB and try my Luck then......maybe the Seal on the LNB being broken and letting the Elements in did something and is not working????? Because I cannot believe I cannot get a Whiff of Signal...... Did I forget something???? What do you recommend????


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

You need to make dead certain that the vertical part of the arm is PERFECTLY PLUMB - both of them - and I'd use a torpedo level, not a bubble on the top. But I would not count on settings for one location moving perfectly to another one - so I'd PLAN on aiming at the other house (you could use your settings as a starting point). This is assuming that both locations have the exact same relative azimuth. Replacing the cracked LNB is also a good idea, especially if the check switch is saying NC (no connection).


----------



## spikor (Aug 12, 2008)

It does say NC ( No Connection ). I typed in this in this address and that address and everything I the same with just XXX.1 difference in the Azim. 162.8 vs 162.9 in my Location and hers. Elevation is the Same and Skew is the same. On the Azim it gives 2 True and Magn. which one will be the one to use. I figured I would have to play with touching it ever so slightly to the left and right on the Azim. part because of the mounting differences and the Houses on the back side being pointed lets say one would be in the 7 o'clock position and the dish mounted on the back and tuned in and where I put this one it might be pointed to lets say 5 o'clock and the difference you would have to barely touch and move until you find it. ( A smidgen of movement down here means ALOT up there in Space ) It gave an error of 31-11 or something like that as well I will have to write it down as well. I figured that the LNB was the biggest Factor because I thought I would of gotten a whiff of something. And I should be able to use the Signal Meter on it to adjust. I will try to get the error numbers as well. I will post again later on in the day. Also I am using a Torpedo Level. ( I had to look it up to make sure what the exact term for it and picture.....LOL I just say give me the Small Level and etc. I figured it might of been a different type or more expensive Satellite term for the level...... it is a Stanley )UPDATE: Code is 31-11-45


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Ok - something else you may find useful - a cheap satellite finder / meter (you can get one with a cheap compass for $35-$50).

And you don't need to tell me about aimimg a dish - I've aimed a Dish500 5-6 times, a 1000.4, aimed said Dish500 at 61.5 / 72.7 - yeah, I can aim a dish.

You might want to get new 3 GHz RG6 coax as well (especially with a Hopper).


----------



## spikor (Aug 12, 2008)

scooper said:


> And you don't need to tell me about aimimg a dish - I've aimed a Dish500 5-6 times, a 1000.4, aimed said Dish500 at 61.5 / 72.7 - yeah, I can aim a dish.
> 
> From me to you.....
> I was never at any time referring that you could not point or aim or tune in a Dish by any ways shape or form......UNLESS I am missing something or typed it in.....in a way that it was twisted and you might of thought that.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

spikor said:


> > And you don't need to tell me about aimimg a dish - I've aimed a Dish500 5-6 times, a 1000.4, aimed said Dish500 at 61.5 / 72.7 - yeah, I can aim a dish.
> >
> > From me to you.....
> > I was never at any time referring that you could not point or aim or tune in a Dish by any ways shape or form......UNLESS I am missing something or typed it in.....in a way that it was twisted and you might of thought that.


Did you resolve the problem? If yes, what was it?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

No connection sounds like it may be a wiring problem.


----------

